# iPhone hackers



## Gregg jantz (Aug 9, 2011)

Are theresuch things ah iPhone hackers? If so how do Iget rid of em:4-dontkno


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Can you please be a bit more specific on what you mean?


----------



## Gregg jantz (Aug 9, 2011)

Like spyware on te iPhone I need to get rid of it


----------



## Gregg jantz (Aug 9, 2011)

Or like malware it's controlling my phone


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

If you think your phone is like that, restore the phone to default.

Reset and Restore iPhone to Original Default Factory Settings with Recovery Mode « My Digital Life


----------



## Gregg jantz (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks but on quick question if you work at Microsoft how would you know what to do with an apple product


----------



## Gregg jantz (Aug 9, 2011)

Idk I don't rielly mind


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Gregg jantz said:


> Thanks but on quick question if you work at Microsoft how would you know what to do with an apple product


I dont work for MS.

If you dont want to take my advice that is fine.


----------

